# WTB 120 gallon aquarium



## Joetee (Mar 28, 2006)

Anybody know of a good place to buy a 120 gallon aquarium with good prices and shipping?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

a 120gal tank is a major jump from a 29gal.
you may want to consider a 48" tank that's between 67-90gal since the glass 
used is thinner, it uses standard 4' long fixtures, and cost half as much to ship.

if you insist on a 120gal, you should expect at least $350 for the tank and
stands start at $150, but trucking alone requires 4men to install at $200-$300.
a 67-90gal tank will total half that much, so the jump from 90 to 120 gal
is a major jump in glass and moving costs.
If you see a very cheap deal, make sure it's for fish! 
a thinner glass reptile tank won't hold all that water.

I'm shopping around for a bigger tank.
my plan is to watch craiglist.com
in my area for a bargain. so far I saw;
a FREE 90gal
a $150 120gal
a $250 180gal 96x18x24
as people just get desperate for anyone
to come and move them out.

one tip when buying used. always inspect before you bring your buddies
to help move it out. often times used tanks are pretty scratched up.
just keep how high your gravel will be in mind so if the scratches are 
only in the bottom few inches, that should not be a problem for you.
bring half the money as a PO money order, so if you want it, the seller
won't give it to another person while you mobilize your moving crew.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

The only place I really know of is Pets Warehouse, but it's a very controversial vendor to do business with because the owner once sued a bunch of hobbyists for "bad mouthing" them on a mailing list. (Google for more if you're interested in the whole story.)

I only mention it because it's the only place I know of where you can do an "add to cart" on the really large sized tanks for mail order delivery while still paying a semi reasonable price for freight.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Hypan, keep in mind those deliveries are probably curbside.
which means you'll still need several people to help you get
the tank inside and placed where you want it.

one person with a handtruck might be able to move a 75gal,
but a 90gal will require 2 people to maneuver, and a 120gal
at least 4 people just to lift it from curbside distance.


----------



## Hypancistrus (Oct 28, 2004)

True, they'll take it off the truck for you, but after that, you'll probably need help hauling it inside.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend even trying to get one by mail order. The shipping charges would just be outrageous. The one exception might be Glass Cages. IF they are doing a trade show in your area, they will bring it to the show for free. But you still have to pick it up. Other than that, look in the classifieds, internet listings, or just find a LFS with good prices. Whatever you'd save by going mail order you'd probably lose with shipping charges. 

By the way, don't listen to this jazz about needing four men to move a 120. I brought mine into the house with one other fellow. Sure I'm a big guy who lifts weights, but once it was in the house, I had my petite wife help me get it onto the stand and in place. They're not THAT heavy!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I've lifted and moved half of a 110 Oceanic, which is a foot shorter but JUST as heavy because of the huge glass brace in the middle. Canoe2Can is right, they aren't THAT heavy 

Craig's List or your newspaper classifieds would be a good place to look, in addition to keeping your eyes open for good deals at garage sales. Also, if there are any aquarium clubs in your area, you might post a want add there and have people keep their eyes open for you. You can get a GREAT deal, if you are patient. You might also check on aquabid.com - sometimes you get lucky. A local member of my club drove about 2 hours to pick up 30+ tanks super cheap. Someone might have a 120, you never know!


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

You can also get one made by glasscages.com. If there is a local fish club/swap meet, they may deliver it on the date of the meeting, which will save you on shipping.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll cast a third vote for glassages, that is if they happen to come to your area for a show or drop off. Especially for the 120G since the price is very good (cheaper than the 120G at petsmart - and petsmart is by far the cheapest 120G in town here). If you want cheaper, keep an eye on craigslist and search for both "aquarium" and also "fish tank". Sometimes I see one listed as one or the other, so to find em all search for both (seperately)

4 men might be advisable on a tank that size but it can be done with less. I moved my 75G by myself from truck to upstairs and I am not big at all. When I bought my 150XH there was just two of us to cary it out of the house and load into my truck. It was about all I could muster but we did do it. I had to drive around for a week with it in the back of my truck though since I couldnt get any help to off-load it. Think I was sore though for a few days after tackling the 150... definatly wise to have a few extra people :wink:


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 120gal that i moved up a flight of stairs with just myself (23) and my little brother (17). More people is always nice though


----------



## bastalker (Dec 8, 2004)

Ask around at your LFS's. The ones around here will order it, bring it to you house, an set it up for a nominal fee.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Based on my experience it is insane to expect to move a 120 gallon tank without two 200+ pound, in shape people to do it, or 4 average size people in average shape. The stand alone for that big a tank takes a couple of people to move it. Trying to move something that hard to get a good grip on, with too few people is just asking for serious back injuries and/or broken tanks.

Craigslist is a great place to find good buys for very large tanks. There really isn't a big market for the big ones, so the price tends to be reasonable. In fact, a 120 gallon tank alone, in good shape should sell for around $100-$150 on Craigslist. With a good stand, double the price.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yea, just as an example: $265 for a 100 gallon with stand and canopy.
100 Gallon acrylic tank with beautiful stand & canopy


----------

